# Mosquito - 5/15



## Aang (May 26, 2012)

Fished on west side south of causeway near shore and over stumps. Got five keepers in as many hours. Went to our favorite near-shore spot on north end. Got five keepers in as many minutes. Finished with 43 crappie (one FO), 14 perch, a 12 3/4" bass, and a pumpkinseed, all but five (3 crappier, a perch, the pumpkinseed) in that one spot. Threw back several perch and two crappie we could have kept. Crappies on minnows, perch on minnows and worms, pumpkinseed and bass on worm. Best crappie trip ever, best inland perch trip ever, maybe best Mosqutio trip ever, maybe best inland trip ever, most keepers in one trip ever (59), maybe best overall fishing trip ever.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Nice job man


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

It was a good day. Kept these for a couple good meals..threw alot more back..Caught just about everything minus a pike. Kept one nice eye had some smaller throw backs.. Def some real nice size on the crappie. Always alot of fun when ya get the 15 plus inchers. Nice to see the black crappie in the mix also.


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Skeeter sounds like she’s hot, me n icehole heading there Wednesday, hopefully we get on like you guys, nice catches!!!! Fish on


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Those warm rains and sun did the trick. Skeeter has a bunch of small creeks running into it which warms certain areas up rather quickly. I may try to go Thursday if Erie is a washing machine.


----------



## Alwaysanglin (Nov 4, 2019)

Osmerus said:


> View attachment 357807
> 
> It was a good day. Kept these for a couple good meals..threw alot more back..Caught just about everything minus a pike. Kept one nice eye had some smaller throw backs.. Def some real nice size on the crappie. Always alot of fun when ya get the 15 plus inchers. Nice to see the black crappie in the mix also.


Awesome catches by both guys! What side of the lake were you on Osmerus?


----------



## Harvest Time (Sep 29, 2015)

Osmerus said:


> View attachment 357807
> 
> It was a good day. Kept these for a couple good meals..threw alot more back..Caught just about everything minus a pike. Kept one nice eye had some smaller throw backs.. Def some real nice size on the crappie. Always alot of fun when ya get the 15 plus inchers. Nice to see the black crappie in the mix also.


Minnows too?


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

We were on the north end using golden shiners under floats. Ran out of bait so we started using berkely power minnows and they worked just as good as the real thing. Talked to a few other guys and it sounded like people were doing good in the shallower areas in both ends of the lake.


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Fished S of causeway 6 to 7am the crappies were on fire wind switched from ENE to more ESE the bite slowed, best trip this season I released around 20 91/4" thick crappies to grow around 10am wind died and used the electric on off to get some more... saw an osprey with a bluegill taking a one way trip!!!


----------



## Alwaysanglin (Nov 4, 2019)

Sounds like I'll be taking a hike to squito tomorrow. Nice reports fellas


----------



## Alwaysanglin (Nov 4, 2019)

When you say shallow are you talking 10 fow or 2 fow ? Thanks.


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

We were in about 6 feet all day but guys were also getting them right up on the shoreline. Seems like the are just about everywhere in the shallows now. We focused most of our time on weed bed edges.


----------



## Alwaysanglin (Nov 4, 2019)

Osmerus said:


> We were in about 6 feet all day but guys were also getting them right up on the shoreline also. Seems like the are just about everywhere in the shallows now. We focused most our time on weed bed edges.


Thanks! I had a day like that years ago there... early May. My buddy insisted on using the basket live keeper. Well....it got so heavy a link broke, he went for it and fell in! I told him you're already wet, dive down for it! Greatest squito trip ever ended with pizzas for dinner...


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Oops!! forgot water depth for me caught most fish was 8 to 9 ft. was my magical no.


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Everyone used them baskets back in the day and probably just as many sunk to the bottom before they added the plastic floating tops to them. Lol. I remember those fish socks also. Long tube shaped net. Saw many of those sink..

Straight onto the ice is the way to go or a good live well.

Always a good idea to keep a pair of diving goggels and fins in the boat.


----------



## Aang (May 26, 2012)

We were about 3 feet.


----------



## Alwaysanglin (Nov 4, 2019)

Haven't been out there in a couple years, anyone think it's a bad idea to hit it after all this rain??


----------



## bower112 (Nov 17, 2007)

Any reports on the 88 causeway are the Crappie there?


----------



## yobrick007 (Dec 25, 2011)

Yes on the causeway


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

Nice haul of fish! I didn't realize the perch in that lake got so big and healthy. 

I just finished up a short video today Jim and I did in Pikie Bay last week. First time in that bay, but the first thing I thought was this looks like a good crappies spawning bay.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi winds Tomorrow...Wednesday or we would make the trip for sure. Hate the winds up there.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

TClark said:


> Hi winds Tomorrow...Wednesday or we would make the trip for sure. Hate the winds up there.


Just gotta make it work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Been there done that...not fun and no fish...it never works in the wind.....lol


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

TClark said:


> Been there done that...not fun and no fish...it never works in the wind.....lol


Hopefully I can show ya how it’s done tomorrow then well that is if we’re talkin crappies lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Walleye


----------



## cheezman (Jul 4, 2011)

Hey guys..plan on coming down to Skeeter next week...could someone please give me the water temp on the north end

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

cheezman said:


> Hey guys..plan on coming down to Skeeter next week...could someone please give me the water temp on the north end
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


60


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arlee13 (Jun 29, 2015)

Anyone give me an updated walleye fishing report for Mosquito, was planning on fishing Mosquito on Thursday for walleye. I have a 2 1/2 hour drive just didn't want to drive that far if the fish are not biting. Thanks


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Tried the weed crank bait bite and struck out. Crappie bite was good tho.


----------



## BeerBatter (Aug 1, 2006)

If you can skip work and fish next week you will have hit right


----------



## jetdrivr (Sep 22, 2004)

Walleye bite on Mosquito has been very tough for me this year. I suppose it is just behind schedule due to the long cold snap we had. Been out four times and caught two walleye. This week of warmer temps and relatively stable wx should get them fired up. I just wish it wasn't going to be close to 90 everyday. That is brutal in a boat with no wind and no cover!


----------

